# Beginner bike



## Sheed301 (Apr 5, 2015)

I am looking to get into road biking and am looking to purchase my first bike. I was looking at the 2015 Fuji sportif 1.0LE with 105s for $1099 at performance bike. My friend just offered to sell me his 2014 Ridley Felix AL1 7005 with 105s that he bought new in November for $850 and throw in a set of clip in pedals. Wondering what is going to be a better bike and how they compare to each other. I obviously want to save some money but want to get the best deal overall. Thoughts?


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Sheed301 said:


> I am looking to get into road biking and am looking to purchase my first bike. I was looking at the 2015 Fuji sportif 1.0LE with 105s for $1099 at performance bike. My friend just offered to sell me his 2014 Ridley Felix AL1 7005 with 105s that he bought new in November for $850 and throw in a set of clip in pedals. Wondering what is going to be a better bike and how they compare to each other. I obviously want to save some money but want to get the best deal overall. Thoughts?


do you know what size you are? Does your friends bike fit you? Have you ridden them both? Buy the one that fits, looks better to you and be sure you feel good riding it.


----------



## Sheed301 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm 6'2, 220. I rode both bikes, my friend is the same size so the fit is not an issue. Both felt pretty similar. I liked the Fuji because it has a wider fork and would allow me to put wider wheels on if I wanted to ride gravel or something like that but have heard good things about Ridley and from what I have heard it is a much better brand than Fuji. With spending that kind of money I want together best deal/quality bike.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't think either bike is a "beginner bike". First, check the fit of both bikes. Second, check the fit of both bikes. Third, make sure the bike you choose is in your price range. Make sure you use a helmet when you ride. Enjoy your bike. Shimano 105 and these two aluminum frames will last longer than you own them, barring any accidental damages.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Ridley will get the nod as the better of the 2 from most people. That does sound like a good deal. If you like riding it and really aren't interested in bigger tires buy it. There are a lot of bikes in that price range though. You may want to ride a few more before you decide. Which do you like better right know? I mean which one looks pretty?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Loosing the warranty buying the used one seems foolish in a big way. Plus the tire size thing may keep you from having a second bike later that 'said tires' might fit to toss that idea out there. If you were saving 500.00 maybe in my mind's pedal.



Sheed301 said:


> I'm 6'2, 220. I rode both bikes, my friend is the same size so the fit is not an issue. Both felt pretty similar. I liked the Fuji because it has a wider fork and would allow me to put wider wheels on if I wanted to ride gravel or something like that but have heard good things about Ridley and from what I have heard it is a much better brand than Fuji. With spending that kind of money I want together best deal/quality bike.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

robt57 said:


> Loosing the warranty buying the used one seems foolish in a big way. Plus the tire size thing may keep you from having a second bike later that 'said tires' might fit to toss that idea out there. If you were saving 500.00 maybe in my mind's pedal.


Also at 220 lbs those bigger tires might make a huge difference in the overall comfort of the bike. Unfortunately at that price range there won't be major differences in quality or performance itall comes down to fit and what you like.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

The Ridley is clearly the superior name bike. Whether it is actually better is personal. You won't exactly get LBS service from Performance so take that out of the usual plus for a "new" bike. 

I would bet the Ridley can take 25 mm tires which is as wide as you need. Even for most gravel. 
Assuming your friend has not trashed or crashed the bike it seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Sheed301 (Apr 5, 2015)

Winn said:


> Ridley will get the nod as the better of the 2 from most people. That does sound like a good deal. If you like riding it and really aren't interested in bigger tires buy it. There are a lot of bikes in that price range though. You may want to ride a few more before you decide. Which do you like better right know? I mean which one looks pretty?


They both look good. I was initially leaning towards the Fuji just cause I thought it would give me more flexibility to not use it solely as a road bike with the wider forks. It also has the 11 speed 105 vs the 10 speed of the Ridley. It has disc brakes and I haven't really heard positive or negative about them vs the caliper brakes. But then he offered me the $850 and started making me rethink just because I have heard good things about the Ridleys and I'd be saving money, so now I am torn.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sheed301 said:


> I am looking to get into road biking and am looking to purchase my first bike. I was looking at the 2015 Fuji sportif 1.0LE with 105s for $1099 at performance bike. My friend just offered to sell me his 2014 Ridley Felix AL1 7005 with 105s that he bought new in November for $850 and throw in a set of clip in pedals. Wondering what is going to be a better bike and how they compare to each other. I obviously want to save some money but want to get the best deal overall. Thoughts?


I would go with the Ridley, if it's a good fit of course...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There are two fundamentals to buying a bike. First is it being well suited to intended use(s) and second is fit. 

My advice is to branch out a bit a ride some more bikes. CX is worth a mention since you're interested in traversing gravel _and_ paved surfaces. That good deal or perceived panache will fade if you aren't happy with the bike as a total package, long term. 

As someone else mentioned, there are a lot of offerings in this price range. Take advantage of that fact, use the criteria I mentioned above and odds are you'll make a solid purchasing decision.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I would choose which bike fits better. Both in terms of comfort and your needs. I would also say that Fuji is on par with any major, mass produced bike. Fuji has been around a long time, has professional teams riding even in the Tour de France and there is no reason to suggest that Fuji is a lower quality of bike then Ridley or most other brands. I don't really think I would take either bike into the gravel without proper wheels and tires and even gearing. Perhaps take a look at the Fuji Tread models or the GT Grade. I still think if you buy one of these, you will also want a set of wheels for dedicated road riding. Or at least change tires for gravel and road work.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

which one did you decide on?

GH


----------



## malemotives (May 8, 2015)

I don't see where the OP made a decision. I rode the Fuji Sportif 1.0, at Performance, a couple of days ago. I can tell you... if they had my fit in stock, at that moment, N+1 would have ruled and I would have added it to my fleet. Awesome ride. Love the 105 11 speed cassette.


----------

